# Friday Again...



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thought I would nip in quick - Wearing this again, and for JOT I made a few notes in the "Japanese forum"

Seiko Landmaster Kinetic


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> Thought I would nip in quick - Wearing this again, and for JOT I made a few notes in the "Japanese forum"


Thanks George; I will check it out









I am wearing my longest serving watch - April 14, 2005


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm going to wear this again because it annoys people.







They fight it for a while and then just have to ask, "What's that?"


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in a military mood


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT4 for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I'm going to wear this again because it annoys people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, not annoying, rare and reminds me of breasts


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Going "ugly" today!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great Madonna watch Rusky!

this for me... I still have to pinch myself sometimes at how lukcy i was to get it...


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

Not sure yet, but maybe this guy Friday.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

No surprise for me, its this new baby.!










Thanks

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Got my lastest modded Seiko today.

SKX173 with some weired hands. At least the lume color is correct.







Decided to leave out the seconds hand not to clutter the dial and distract from the hour and minutes hands.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Think the earth wn-1 today


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

For me today......










Have great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This to start the day, but I'm waiting for the postman so it'll be something else later!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My Mk.XI project on one of Roy's brown fleigers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Speedmaster Pro today..


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Fortis:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Postie came, so now I'm wearing the PRS-17A:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish ..


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Your "everyday" Seiko 5


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

While I wait for "postie" knowing that my RLT 29 Upgrade is on its way
















I'll start the day with *Strela 3133 White*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently going with one of Roy's finest


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Damasko during the day,waiting for postie got an Anonimo Hi Dive incoming.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all,

This raketa arctic 24 hour one today.



















Rabbit


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to Staffs on a shoot, taking this little lady with me


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Baby sitting today so its this one.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me today - wore it yesterday too - it's a favourite









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Angular Momentum Illum/II diver (which curiously has a I dial)

Not everyone's cup of tea, but I love the little waif.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

6105 For Me Today










Cheers Mal


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Wearing my latest Seiko today







I have another Seiko arriving later so I might switch to that one when it comes.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

nickk said:


> Angular Momentum Illum/II diver (which curiously has a I dial)
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but I love the little waif.


I like these Angular Momentum watches - something unusual & a little bit different, what's the size & build quality like? Am I right in understanding that the hour hand isn't separate but fixed to the revolving disc & that the time can either be read as on a conventional watch or by looking at where the triangle at 12 is pointing to? The watch in your picture is showing 20 to 4 (near as damnit) isn't it?

Very cool


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

RLT11 today for me.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol some good, bad and ugly today. Love that Fortis, so clean and crisp. This for me today.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Latest in a long parade of Seikos beating their way to my door - a white Spirit







Nice classy looks, far too 'grown-up' for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Feel like going with something nice and simple today so I`m wearing this....



Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels (assembled in China)


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice watches everyone.

Picture shamelessly taken from sales post


















Toby


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

nickk said:


> Angular Momentum Illum/II diver (which curiously has a I dial)
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea, but I love the little waif.


Hi Nickk

Glad to see you are still enjoying it, just out of interest i have seen 2 or 3 of these for sale recently and they all, without exception, are marked Illum 1 on the dial









Anyway PO for me today










Cheers

Martin


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I received my Orange PO today. Not wearing it though, wearing the Vostok I traded my Seiko with from a forum member.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*O&W M1*

Thought I'd give this one a last outing before it goes!









....gentle hint....see sales forum....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ventura said:


> I received my Orange PO today. Not wearing it though, wearing the Vostok I traded my Seiko with from a forum member.


Just what one would expect from a committed RLTer


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ventura said:
> 
> 
> > I received my Orange PO today. Not wearing it though, wearing the Vostok I traded my Seiko with from a forum member.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

hi all

still with the O&W







Love it for it's clarity and simplicity!


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > Angular Momentum Illum/II diver (which curiously has a I dial)
> ...


Yes - the hour hand is fixed on the disk, I think the idea is that you can effectively 'direct-read' from the triangle or use the hour hand as normal. Hmm, it is a bit gimmicky, isn't it... Having said that, the build quality is superb and the steel bracelet is breathtaking (if you disregard the gappy endpieces...), and a work of art in its own right - must sort out a pic. Very comfy too for something so heavy - I think it is 43/44mm or so.

Hi Martin - still enjoying it, thank you. Has become something of a regular wear!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change and swapped to this


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

nickk said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > nickk said:
> ...


Glad to hear it Nickk, in regard to the gappy endpieces, someone suggested i checked the springbars as bent springbars are the usual cause of this problem. I never got round to doing this but may be worth a look?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

MartinMW said:


> nickk said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Replaced them - made it worse....

And you certainly can't bend the endpieces into place - bleedin' 316L steel....

Keep meaning to find some fatter bars to see if that will help, but I've got so used to it, it doesn't bother me any more (not that it ever really did as it is so good to wear). Oh dear - what would the purists say!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This used to be my favourite beater but it has now been relegated to the unloved box.









Great watch though


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Just back from a battery change and service today

OMEGA SMP300


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Vostok Precision on a rather sudden strap.

Regards Russ.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would nip in quick - Wearing this again, and for JOT I made a few notes in the "Japanese forum"
> ...


Almost 2 years...............

Apart from a small Sekonda - gift - my best is 18 months









Having an E Z day today (geddit?







)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> This used to be my favourite beater but it has now been relegated to the unloved box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good that Mark - it should come out of the unloved box I reckon. Go on ........... do it you know it makes sense!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Martin,

I,m jealous again...I wish I had never parted with my 56

Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > This used to be my favourite beater but it has now been relegated to the unloved box.
> ...


It's a good impressive watch Paul but I bought an Eco from Roy, big mistake, I only like to have one quartz and it is the Eco I keep picking up instead of the poor old Astina. I think I'll sell the Eco.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

RLT 13...the lazy weekend watch.










(pic borrowed long ago from an unknown source)

Sunday is the Daytona 500 and Monday is President's Day. So, it's shaping up to be a nice long weekend under the Florida sun.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Wooohoo!! The postie bought my new Riedenschild this afternoon, so I've been giving my left wrist a workout (oooerr mrs) in the the lovely spring sunshine







22 degrees here today, what's the weather like back in Blighty lads?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

22 degrees here today,

Great here too in the Languedoc!!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Wooohoo!! The postie bought my new Riedenschild this afternoon, so I've been giving my left wrist a workout (oooerr mrs) in the the lovely spring sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you rotten buggers would shut up about the weather... that watch is cack... so there!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I wish you rotten buggers would shut up about the weather... that watch is cack... so there!


Not T-shirt weather yet then? I had to have my lunch on the north terrace today, far too sunny on the south facing one. Its not all fun though, I have to get the pool cover stored away tomorrow, if its not one thing its another.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Not T-shirt weather yet then? I had to have my lunch on the north terrace today, far too sunny on the south facing one. Its not all fun though, I have to get the pool cover stored away tomorrow, if its not one thing its another.












You'll be testing your watch then Simon?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Wooohoo!! The postie bought my new Riedenschild this afternoon, so I've been giving my left wrist a workout (oooerr mrs) in the the lovely spring sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


42 degrees here in Manchester, you better get inside Alf, it must be bloody freezing!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Breaking in a new cheapie today....



Some fine watches here today, have a good weekend, all.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> You'll be testing your watch then Simon?


It's about the closest it's ever likely to get to diving











Russ said:


> 42 degrees here in Manchester, you better get inside Alf, it must be bloody freezing!


Unfortunately I'm obliged to use celsius over here Russ


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be testing your watch then Simon?
> ...












Like your style.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be testing your watch then Simon?
> ...


Oh F...........


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> this for me... I still have to pinch myself sometimes at how lukcy i was to get it...


Wow Jon, a Comex extension, you were lucky 

this latest acquisition for me, 20mm lug SMf300, a personal grail. I love it.










have a good weekend all

Andy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

been wearing this again today. Has become a firm favourite.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Wow, belter Andy


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Lovely watch Andy, and in wonderful condition. You must be over the moon.

Yours isn't exactly shabby either Steve.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve264 said:


> been wearing this again today. Has become a firm favourite.


This goes really well Steve, I love the old mixed up with the new lumpy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > been wearing this again today. Has become a firm favourite.
> ...


 Cheers Phil









It is a quite brilliant combo in fact. The brushing on the bracelet complements the watch case and the weight of the case and bracelet are very evenly matched; the whole thing adds up to a very butch look and feel.









It is very comfortable to wear for long periods and it has an overall "classy tool watch" appearance that goes down in the office, a restaurant or with jeans and a combat jacket equally well.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > this for me... I still have to pinch myself sometimes at how lukcy i was to get it...
> ...


LOL Andy... yes its an original Comex extension for Omega mesh bracelets... I was lucky enought to secure 2 of them for the collection









Great SMf Andy... I love that! It looks new....











Steve264 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Steve264 said:
> ...


Steve I love that one! So much so ive been forced to get my own... and its taken a few months but I am most of the way to getting my one of these now... Ive got a NOS case (complete with crown, pusher, back and crystal with scale etc), the movts been serviced and im just waiting for Omega to supply the dial and hands... sigh...









I will probably put it on mesh... but then I would.







I will do a pic with the case if you like


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

MartinMW said:


> Anyway PO for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size is that PO? Did you put that strap on yourself? I wanted to put different straps on, but was a bit scared I may spoil the watch.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> Steve I love that one! So much so ive been forced to get my own... and its taken a few months but I am most of the way to getting my one of these now... Ive got a NOS case (complete with crown, pusher, back and crystal with scale etc), the movts been serviced and im just waiting for Omega to supply the dial and hands... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you minx, you...!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve just for you.... 







I did wonder if i wore this around and about, how long it would take someone to notice the lack of innards?!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> I did wonder if i wore this around and about, how long it would take someone to notice the lack of innards?!


And how long it would take you to loose the crown and stem














:lol:









Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - The pusher is screwed in from the inside (good design  ) so would be safe - er, the crown tho... hmmm..... er, ok....


----------

